

Study: Breastfeeding for 6 Months Is an Unrealistic Goal - nbj914
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/03/breastfeeding-for-6-months-is-an-unrealistic-goal/254507/

======
PaulHoule
Hospital births are a big reason why breastfeeding fails. There's a narrow
window of time between birth and establishing a breastfeeding relationship...
Wait too long and the breast milk dries up.

My sister-in-law recently had a scheduled C-section and she suffered from
complications (infections, panic attacks, etc.) that left her in bad sorts for
about two months. In a case like that there's no chance you can get
breastfeeding started.

We had our son at home and he never left my wife's side for the first week and
she had no real difficulty continuing a breastfeeding relationship past one
year.

